

Show HN: ComparedCare – Find the most affordable healthcare services near you - ethans92
http://comparedcare.com

======
fjabre
Slick. Definitely a need for this. Be more clear who you're marketing to
though. Docs or Patients?

To be honest I think this is much more valuable information for docs because
they are clueless in many cases regarding reimbursement amounts they should be
getting for tests they perform in their practice and they would probably want
this more to see what insurance companies are doing in their area with other
docs to the point where they would probably pay for that info. Docs are under-
served, especially in this new market, not patients - who are being over
marketed to.

As I've been in healthcare for some time I know first hand that they ask for
EOBs (estimation of benefits) a lot actually.

* I started a diagnostics healthcare company and many of the docs I talk to could use a service like this to help them figure out what they should be collecting on certain diagnostic tests, or if they can perform a particular kind of diagnostic test at all.

